# What generator to buy?



## Meat Man Matt (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all! I'm looking for some info on different types of smoke generators for cold smoking purposes.

My dad's birthday is coming up and he has been talking about the smoke pistol for a while, but he hasn't bought one yet; which got me thinking: maybe I'll buy one for him and one for myself. I have not tried a cold smoke yet, wanting to make my own smoked salts, cheeses, etc. (And some salmon!) 

Obviously, with my limited (and by that I mean zero) experience cold smoking, I have a tons of questions; and probably a whole bunch more that I haven't even thought of yet. Anyway, I feel like the first question is this:

What smoke generator should I buy?
Factors I am looking for would be things like price, ease of use, cartridge prices, cartridge longevity, mounting ease, and pretty much whatever else you all think I should know!

I look forward to hearing from you cold smokers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2018)

If I were you I would get an Amazen tray, it will burn pellets or dust.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2018)

I use a maze as well...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree with the AMNPS ("5" X 8" Tray"), as long as you're altitude is below 3000' ASL.

I got the Smoke Pistol too, but it's mainly only good for doing small things, like a plate of cheese or Ring Bologna, or a Drink.

THE Amazing Tray can do a whole smoker full at one time.

Bear


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jun 30, 2018)

Interesting. I have looked at the amnps. I am wondering how much heat it will add to my smoker. I'm assuming with it's popularity that it's not enough to be an issue. Also, I'm in Denver so... Well over 3000'. Mile high baby! What performance issues should I expect due to altitude, if I decide to go with the amazen?


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jun 30, 2018)

Also, I'm not sure what "ASL" means.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2018)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Also, I'm not sure what "ASL" means.


Above sea level .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2018)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Interesting. I have looked at the amnps. I am wondering how much heat it will add to my smoker. I'm assuming with it's popularity that it's not enough to be an issue. Also, I'm in Denver so... Well over 3000'. Mile high baby! What performance issues should I expect due to altitude, if I decide to go with the amazen?




At your high altitude, you need the Tube (AMNTS) Amazing Tube Smoker. It was designed for high altitudes.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2018)

I use the AMNPS ("5" X 8" Tray") as well. And it works very well for cold smoking. At your altitude you'll be better off with the tube though.


----------

